# poor squeak



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

went to clean our mouse out today and he has a massive lump on his side of his neck. rang pdsa and they told us to get him there which my OH has done. my OH jus rang and theyve said its almost deffo a tumor and theyve drained it off as best they can but they said to prepare ourselves for it to be near end. i wondered what was taking her so long  shes been there since half eight this morning. going to pop to pet shop get him some treats and let him settle down in his nice clean cage.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww....I hope Squeak is ok!! :frown2:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless white mice and rats are prone to lumps etc. Hope it gets sorted .


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

if it's got liquid in it isn't it just a cyst? i thought cancers were solid with no liquid.

I wouldn't worry too much as rats are very prone to benign lumps, i pressume mice are the same. We've had plenty a rat with tumours half the size of the rat before they get too heavy for rattie to 'lump' around 

fingers crossed it's a cyst or benign lump for your meek.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope Squeak is ok x


----------

